
Teaching Concurrency (2009) [pdf] - zvrba
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/teaching-concurrency.pdf
======
zvrba
Notable quote: "Process algebra is algebra, which is certainly math. Category
theory and temporal logic are also math. These esoteric forms of math have
their place, but that place is not in the basic education of a computer
engineer. "

